# Chael Sonnen: "I'd knock him (A.Silva) through the ropes in a boxing match."



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Chael Sonnen: "I'd knock him (A.Silva) through the ropes in a boxing match."*

http://fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Chael-Sonnen-on-Anderson-Silva-Id-knock-him-through-the-ropes-in-a-boxing-match.html



> UFC middleweight prospect Chael Sonnen is nothing if not outspoken. The former number one middleweight contender has been stewing on his last fight, a loss to Anderson Silva, for almost a year, and appears to be at the breaking point.
> 
> Sonnen dominated the fight for four rounds before Silva ended the fight with a shocking triangle choke. A myriad of issues has kept the former Olympic alternate from competing since then, but with those issues now seemingly cleared up, he aims to get back to the top of the heap in a hurry. To do so, he has no qualms about competing at middleweight, light heavyweight or even heavyweight.
> 
> ...


Love me an overload of Sonnen.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The thing that gets me about sonnen is he brights up that silva lost to okami without the circumstances. If he wants to play like that y does he admit he also lost to silva and talk about the aftermath. The dude keeps forgetting he lost to maia and forrest two guys silva has whooped. He keeps briging up okami what is he gonna say when silva beats okami? Hell y does he talk how okami lost to that teacher from ohio?


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh god shut the **** up Chael


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

They should box then. Not like Chael has a job and Silva is going to retire soon.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i know i am gonna get some flak for this but sonnen would win in a boxing match with silva, silva is not a very good boxer at all if you have seen his 2 fights and chael has a perfect 17-0 record i was told or read somewhere, silva is king of muay thai and is good at bjj, chael is good at boxing and wrestling.


----------



## kritter (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow Chael is making outrageous statmentes about other fighters again! Who would expect that he would say...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i know i am gonna get some flak for this but sonnen would win in a boxing match with silva, silva is not a very good boxer at all if you have seen his 2 fights and chael has a perfect 17-0 record i was told or read somewhere, silva is king of muay thai and is good at bjj, chael is good at boxing and wrestling.


Chael Sonnen has no boxing background. :laugh:

Silva isn't that great but he isn't terrible. He has good technique, his problem is ring generalship. That's straight from Freddie Roach.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Chael Sonnen has no boxing background. :laugh:
> 
> Silva isn't that great but he isn't terrible. He has good technique, his problem is ring generalship. That's straight from Freddie Roach.


according to him he does, i have seen silva tkoed and outstruck in boxing fights, silva is good at mixing up kicks and knees and then when they are busted up he goes to the hands, i have never seen a silva fight where he uses just his hands to win


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> according to him he does, i have seen silva tkoed and outstruck in boxing fights, silva is good at mixing up kicks and knees and then when they are busted up he goes to the hands, i have never seen a silva fight where he uses just his hands to win


And you believe him? A chronic liar and a criminal? I find that funny


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> according to him he does, i have seen silva tkoed and outstruck in boxing fights, silva is good at mixing up kicks and knees and then when they are busted up he goes to the hands, *i have never seen a silva fight where he uses just his hands to win*


Really? You didn't watch the Forrest Griffin fight?

Chael has no boxing accolades and wouldn't last more than three rounds in a boxing ring with Anderson.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> according to him he does, i have seen silva tkoed and outstruck in boxing fights, silva is good at mixing up kicks and knees and then when they are busted up he goes to the hands, i have never seen a silva fight where he uses just his hands to win


Yeah and according to Chael Sonnen he's the middle weight champion right now. And according to Chael Sonnen the Nog brothers don't know the difference between a horse and a city bus. According to Sonnen the entire Japanese circuit and everything that happened/happens over there is as real as the WWE. According to Sonnen he's the best fighter on the planet. According to Sonnen, every fight from Brazil is a phony that ducks fights and chooses their opponents because despite being submitted many times himself, joo jeetzu is a "homoerotic" waste of time.

Seriously man?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

LMFAO at Sonnen in ANY kind of striking match with Silva. Seriously Sonnen has great wrestling and some hobby level boxing. Silvas pure boxing isn't anything special but in MMA it's one of the better. My god the thought of what Silva would do to Sonnen in a boxingmatch, it's riddiculous.
I know I just got baited by Chael, and thats ok...I know he's just trolling but hell it had to be said.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I´m really hoping Chael goes to Brazil to attend UFC Rio... :cool02:


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol this is the funniest thing I've heard. Sonnen would get his ass handed to him.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I doubt Chael would win and I doubt he truly believes he would. This is the Chael Sonnen self-hype train at its best.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Uhg. Sonnen I'm a huge fan and all but you wouldn't last a round with Silva in a boxing ring. His movement and reach is just way too much.

With that being said Sonnen would win an MMA rematch


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

This should be moved to the Chael section.:confused05:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Chael Sonnen has no boxing background. :laugh:
> 
> Silva isn't that great but he isn't terrible. He has good technique, his problem is ring generalship. That's straight from Freddie Roach.





Mckeever said:


> Really? You didn't watch the Forrest Griffin fight?
> 
> Chael has no boxing accolades and wouldn't last more than three rounds in a boxing ring with Anderson.


Im not sure how far Chaels background in boxing goes BUT he did have a conversation with his dad once where they were thinking about pursuing Olympic Boxing instead of Wrestling. So im sure he has some type of background if they really thought Chael had a shot.




mmaswe82 said:


> LMFAO at Sonnen in ANY kind of striking match with Silva. Seriously Sonnen has great wrestling and some hobby level boxing. Silvas pure boxing isn't anything special but in MMA it's one of the better. My god the thought of what Silva would do to Sonnen in a boxingmatch, it's riddiculous.
> I know I just got baited by Chael, and thats ok...I know he's just trolling but hell it had to be said.


He(Sonnen) won the MMA striking match.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Im not sure how far Chaels background in boxing goes BUT he did have a conversation with his dad once where they were thinking about pursuing Olympic Boxing instead of Wrestling. So im sure he has some type of background if they really thought Chael had a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he didn't, you Sonnen-fans just make stuff up just like your idol does. He did drop Silva yes, and that was impressive for a one dimensional guy for sure. He in no way won the striking tho, Silva hurt him far more on the feet & outlanded him alot.

It would be far worse in a striking-match where Fael can't threaten with the takedown as well, it would be such an ass-whopping Fael would never be the same again.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

the gameplan against Silva has been out for a long time. and that is to get in his face and not allow him to set up, and mix in takedowns. Chonan and Sonnen were both successful in doing just that. people discredit how well Chonan was doing in that fight because of the finish and the myth that Silva was tooling him when infact Chonan was on his way to UD. rewatch that fight


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> No he didn't, you Sonnen-fans just make stuff up just like your idol does. He did drop Silva yes, and that was impressive for a one dimensional guy for sure. He in no way won the striking tho, Silva hurt him far more on the feet & outlanded him alot.
> 
> It would be far worse in a striking-match where Fael can't threaten with the takedown as well, it would be such an ass-whopping Fael would never be the same again.


He did win it. You Silva fan boys or Chael hate boys just live in LA LA LAND where Silva didnt get dropped multiple times.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow!! I would Love to watch this Boxing Match :thumb02:

Silva first Round KO! Remember 3 min rounds in Boxing haha^^


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow!! I would Love to watch this Boxing Match :thumb02:
> 
> Silva first Round KO! Remember 3 min rounds in Boxing haha^^


Your so Clever Bobby.


Hay everyone!! REMEMBER 3 MINUTE ROUNDS IN BOXING!!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Your so Clever Bobby.
> 
> 
> Hay everyone!! REMEMBER 3 MINUTE ROUNDS IN BOXING!!!


you didn't get the joke? Again?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> you didn't get the joke? Again?


I think its you that didnt get the joke. Lmfao

You make my tummy warm Bobby.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> He did win it. You Silva fan boys or Chael hate boys just live in LA LA LAND where Silva didnt get dropped multiple times.


Didn't I say he got dropped? I know he did, he still won the striking & the Fight tho. all chael won was the hump-war for 4 rounds, I'm sure Silvas leg was sore from Sonnens cup.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Believe in my psych course we would categorize that as borderline schizo.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Didn't I say he got dropped? I know he did, he still won the striking & the Fight tho. all chael won was the hump-war for 4 rounds, I'm sure Silvas leg was sore from Sonnens cup.


Well i dont see how you can say Anderson Silva won the striking match when they would be on their feet long enough for Chael Sonnen to drop Silva and then take him down and kick the crap out of him. :confused05:

Landing the right punches>>>>Landing more punches.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Well i dont see how you can say Anderson Silva won the striking match when they would be on their feet long enough for Chael Sonnen to drop Silva and then take him down and kick the crap out of him. :confused05:
> 
> Landing the right punches>>>>Landing more punches.


Well you make it sound like every time it went to the ground it was Chael dropping Silva wich was not the case, it was mostly takedowns & some slip. Sonnen said himself that Silva hurt him alot on the feet.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Well you make it sound like every time it went to the ground it was Chael dropping Silva wich was not the case, it was mostly takedowns & some slip. Sonnen said himself that Silva hurt him alot on the feet.


Your right that isnt the case. But Chael did a good job setting up his shots after a punch. Anderson Silva had 1 good moment standing and it ended with Chael taking him back down. Im not saying that Silva wouldnt win a striking match with Chael but i know he DIDNT win won. Why not, im not really sure. Could be the rib thing??


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Your right that isnt the case. But Chael did a good job setting up his shots after a punch. Anderson Silva had 1 good moment standing and it ended with Chael taking him back down. Im not saying that Silva wouldnt win a striking match with Chael but i know he DIDNT win won. Why not, im not really sure. Could be the rib thing??


I guess we see the fight differently then, but I'm pretty sure most people on this forum would agree that Silva got the better of Chael standing in that fight. I mean look at how they looked after the fight, Sonnen was tore up so obviously Silva landed alot.

So he won both the groundfight & the striking.









See he dropped Sonnen as well.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> according to him he does, i have seen silva tkoed and outstruck in boxing fights, silva is good at mixing up kicks and knees and then when they are busted up he goes to the hands, i have never seen a silva fight where he uses just his hands to win


So you believe Chael Sonnen? A chronic liar? Get real man....hahahahaha.

Yea, Silva has never just used his hands...another dumb ass comment, that makes no sense. Guess you missed the Forrest fight.

Yea, Chael beat the amazing Paulo Filho, a guy who was hearing voices in his head and looking out into the crowd as if he was talking to some invisible man. Yea Chael... Filho is amazing win. :rollseyes:

This guy might crack me up, just from sheer ridiculousness. But the guy is a joke. Anderson Silva made him say uncle...made Chael tappity tap. Silva let Chael punch him in teh face for 4 rounds and didn't care. So hey Chael...you want to remind everyone who the tough guy is?

Chael uses roids and is a raging lying politician. He isn't exactly credible in anything he says or does.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> I guess we see the fight differently then, but I'm pretty sure most people on this forum would agree that Silva got the better of Chael standing in that fight. I mean look at how they looked after the fight, Sonnen was tore up so obviously Silva landed alot.
> 
> So he won both the groundfight & the striking.
> 
> ...


Lmao

So Anderson Silva to you won the striking and ground game because Chael looked like he was more bruised??? LMFAO

Bruises show up on people differently especially when one is Black and the other guy is White.

You officially lost any credibility you had.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao
> 
> So Anderson Silva to you won the striking and ground game because Chael looked like he was more bruised??? LMFAO
> 
> ...


That was hardly my only statement in that post, nice escape from losing an argument tho. The bruising was only my side-point, but if you actually check what most people on here say, it's that Silva won the standup. Also I didn't say Silva won the groundgame because of Bruises on Chael, he won because he submitted him (duh).


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> That was hardly my only statement in that post, nice escape from losing an argument tho. The bruising was only my side-point, but if you actually check what most people on here say, it's that Silva won the standup. Also I didn't say Silva won the groundgame because of Bruises on Chael, he won because he submitted him (duh).



Actually in that post you barely said ANYTHING worth noting off except ofcourse 

"_*I mean look at how they looked after the fight, Sonnen was tore up so obviously Silva landed alot.

So he won both the groundfight & the striking.*_"

So you are claiming he won both because Sonnen was more bruised.

Losing argument?? Whats your argument except for "More people agree with me"?? *First *of all the whole world can agree with you and that wouldnt make your right *Second *i remember people coming on here and saying how Chael unstruck Silva. So im not even sure that more people agree with you.

Quit wasting my time. You revealed yourself to be a.....*Fill Blank*


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I absolutely hate Chael Sonnen, but if you read between the lines of all his nonsense he actually does have some valid points:

1. Some of Silva's title defenses have come against non-competitive opponents like Thales Leites (flopped around, got cut), Patrick Cote (got cut), Damian Maia (didn't want to strike with Anderson even when he put his hands down and literally yelled at him to punch him). Having said that, Silva has wins over great fighters as well and is obviously well accomplished.

2. Fighters give Silva too much respect. I've always believed that as a fighter you shouldnt go into a fight idolizing your opponent or intimidated by him, which is what most people do against Silva. Sonnen is one of the few to actually go in and not be afriad to press the action and fight Silva.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/08/silva-vs-sonnen-fightmetric-report.html

Here ya go mmaswe82. You obviously didn't see it clealy enough watching the fight so here are the stats for you. You can easily see Sonnen outstruck Silva and dominated him on the ground.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

spaulding91 said:


> http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/08/silva-vs-sonnen-fightmetric-report.html
> 
> Here ya go mmaswe82. You obviously didn't see it clealy enough watching the fight so here are the stats for you. You can easily see Sonnen outstruck Silva and dominated him on the ground.


Ignore him. The guys marbles are scrambled. He thinks you judge fights by who is more bruised. :thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually in that post you barely said ANYTHING worth noting off except ofcourse
> 
> "_I mean look at how they looked after the fight, Sonnen was tore up so obviously Silva landed alot.
> 
> ...


No, that isn't what he was claiming. If he was claiming that, then he would have said it all as one sentence. Instead he started off the "so he won both the ground fighting and the striking" with a new paragraph.

The striking was evens. Chael rocked Silva momentarily in the 1st and was landing unanswered shots whilst silva had his hands down by his waist.

In round four, Silva rocked Chael with a brutal elbow standing and then started teeing off on him for a while on the feet and knocking him down.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> *No, that isn't what he was claiming. If he was claiming that, then he would have said it all as one sentence. Instead he started off the "so he won both the ground fighting and the striking" with a new paragraph.*
> 
> The striking was evens. Chael rocked Silva momentarily in the 1st and was landing unanswered shots whilst silva had his hands down by his waist.
> 
> In round four, Silva rocked Chael with a brutal elbow standing and then started teeing off on him for a while on the feet and knocking him down.


Actually as you can see he stated "SO" right after he made the bruises comment.



he stated his reasoning and then stated the result of that.

Unless you can see another reasoning that he states Silva won the ground game. Perhaps the SO is referring to that and i missed it.

And btw i can sort of agree that it was Even. I wouldnt argue that even though i believe Chael won the striking.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually as you can see he stated "SO" right after he made the bruises comment.
> 
> 
> 
> he stated his reasoning and then stated the result of that.


The two sentences were clearly not related, just because he used the word "so" doesn't prove otherwise. It was a new paragraph and a new topic.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> The two sentences were clearly not related, just because he used the word "so" doesn't prove otherwise. It was a new paragraph and a new topic.


You dont say "so" unless you have something backing it up. Your are making it seems as that he made that statement with no argument to back it up. Dont use his grammar to argue something that is very obvious.


SHT FUC I GOT IT!!

YOUR TROLLING ME!!
dammit i fell for it.
>_<
FML


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> You dont say "so" unless you have something backing it up. Your are making it seems as that he made that statement with no argument to back it up. Dont use his grammar to argue something that is very obvious.
> 
> 
> SHT FUC I GOT IT!!
> ...


Yea

**** your life


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually in that post you barely said ANYTHING worth noting off except ofcourse
> 
> "_*I mean look at how they looked after the fight, Sonnen was tore up so obviously Silva landed alot.
> 
> ...


Well yes actually more people agree with me, wich makes it more likely that I'm right, also I posted a gif of Silva dropping Sonnen. Like Mckeever said the "winning the groundgame" sentence was not conncted to the rest, he did win tho...I know it hurts your poor butt...it's the truth tho  but I've seen this before in your arguments, you always lose & the you get pissed and say "your not worth my time" or something similar, it's nice for you to win arguments like that in your own imaginative world so I'll just leave you there, since noone else seems to want to talk to you on this forum, I'll just join them.



> Here ya go mmaswe82. You obviously didn't see it clealy enough watching the fight so here are the stats for you. You can easily see Sonnen outstruck Silva and dominated him on the ground


Uhm dude if you think that more than 5% of those hits came standing up you probably didn't watch the fight. Plz don't get involved in arguments you know nothing about.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Yea
> 
> **** your life


lol

So i got it!! i get what your saying.

He just randomly decided to bring up Chael Sonnen bruises BUT then decided to not take the point home. Just leave it off as a random statement that Chael is more bruised. And then he just randomly states that Chael lost the Ground and Striking match. 

Good stuff.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> lol
> 
> So i got it!! i get what your saying.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trolling or joking.

When I say **** your life, I literally mean it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Well yes actually more people agree with me, wich makes it more likely that I'm right, also I posted a gif of Silva dropping Sonnen. Like Mckeever said the "winning the groundgame" sentence was not conncted to the rest, he did win tho...I know it hurts your poor butt...it's the truth tho  but I've seen this before in your arguments, you always lose & the you get pissed and say "your not worth my time" or something similar, it's nice for you to win arguments like that in your own imaginative world so I'll just leave you there, since noone else seems to want to talk to you on this forum, I'll just join them.
> 
> 
> 
> *Uhm dude if you think that more than 5% of those hits came standing up you probably didn't watch the fight. Plz don't get involved in arguments you know nothing about*.


You can change the statistics to "Standing distance and Clinch" you will see that Sonnen still outstruck Silva. Now plz... shhhhh

Btw.. anyone can post GIFS. Your not special.. lmao.



Mckeever said:


> I wasn't trolling or joking.
> 
> When I say **** your life, I literally mean it.


Trust me... i believe you. I just think your too much of a clown to actually make me care about your opinion.

If anything.. i like your post. Makes me giggle.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> You can change the statistics to "Standing distance and Clinch" you will see that Sonnen still outstruck Silva. Now plz... shhhhh
> 
> Btw.. anyone can post GIFS. Your not special.. lmao.
> 
> ...


Clearly you care, otherwise you wouldn't respond.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Clearly you care, otherwise you wouldn't respond.


Its a forum. What else is there to do if not respond to people that are wrong. :confused02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Are you ready...are you ready...

Let's get it on...

Fawk...it never gets old...lolz! 

Random video to loosen up the vibe here...

Badr Hari doesn't know Anderson Silva or Cain Velasquez...and he wants to give Semmy Schelt a wedgie...lolz!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> You can change the statistics to "Standing distance and Clinch" you will see that Sonnen still outstruck Silva. Now plz... shhhhh
> 
> *Btw.. anyone can post GIFS. Your not special.. lmao*.
> 
> ...


You are however not in a good way.

Last reply, now I clearly said the brusing comment didn't have anything to do with the groundgame comment so just let it go. Also those statistics have been proven wrong so many times before they actually mean shit at all to me.

End point, Silva *hurt* Sonnen more in the standup & ended up winn the groundgame AND the fight as well. 
/ignore


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

mmaswe82 said:


> Well yes actually more people agree with me, wich makes it more likely that I'm right, also I posted a gif of Silva dropping Sonnen. Like Mckeever said the "winning the groundgame" sentence was not conncted to the rest, he did win tho...I know it hurts your poor butt...it's the truth tho  but I've seen this before in your arguments, you always lose & the you get pissed and say "your not worth my time" or something similar, it's nice for you to win arguments like that in your own imaginative world so I'll just leave you there, since noone else seems to want to talk to you on this forum, I'll just join them.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm dude if you think that more than 5% of those hits came standing up you probably didn't watch the fight. Plz don't get involved in arguments you know nothing about.


Learn how to use the site. you can seperately view standing strikes, ground strike, clinch strikes, and the total strikes. you have to use your mouse and point the curser at the little circle next to the individual stat you want to see.

and you do realize that before that sub there was a whole 23 minutes of silva getting dominated on the ground right? so if you dont want any confusion with your post you should be more specific.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> You are however not in a good way.
> 
> Last reply, now I clearly said the brusing comment didn't have anything to do with the groundgame comment so just let it go. Also those statistics have been proven wrong so many times before they actually mean shit at all to me.
> 
> ...


You didnt even make a mention about why Silva won the ground game.

You still dont explain why you made the bruises comment if you didnt have a point.

*Your wrong... the stats prove it.*


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

This is why I hate Sonnen more than anything. He comes out and spews a bunch of garbage designed to try to desperately keep himself in the public eye and all it really does is bring out the trolls who blindly love this cheating, lying felon.

I will say this right now. There is no worse fighter for the sport of mma than Chael Sonnen. He is the perfect argument against the sport.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol.. You'd knock him through the ropes? After you beat lyoto? Could you even beat the piss test?

It's funny but there's a point to where his empty talk becomes pathetic and sad. I think we may be over that point now. I enjoy listening to him, but when he starts making up "things" he's going to do I can't help but think "yea chael... sure buddy"


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xeberus said:


> Lol.. You'd knock him through the ropes? After you beat lyoto? Could you even beat the piss test?
> 
> It's funny but there's a point to where his empty talk becomes pathetic and sad. I think we may be over that point now. I enjoy listening to him, but when he starts making up "things" he's going to do I can't help but think "yea chael... sure buddy"


Doesnt every fighter do that though??

"Im going to take his arm home with me"

"Im going to break his will"

blah blah blah

What Sonnen said is mild in comparison.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

> Stats don't tell the whole story - deadmanshand


Before you neg rep someone try using some comprehension skills. First I never said stats tell the whole story, I also never implied it. I will say now that stats do tell part of the story. Which is why I posted the stats for mmaswe82 in relation to his post.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

spaulding91 said:


> Before you neg rep someone try using some comprehension skills. First I never said stats tell the whole story, I also never implied it. I will say now that stats do tell part of the story. Which is why I posted the stats for mmaswe82 in relation to his post.


The funny thing is... 

Stats was actually his argument. He was claiming that Silva landed more shots then Chael, which isnt true. Now people are trying to dismiss stats. The Chael hatred never stops to amuse me.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Doesnt every fighter do that though??
> 
> "Im going to take his arm home with me"
> 
> ...


Well, kind of. The difference is most fighters do that to hype a fight. A fight that's signed and their opponent is right in front of them. Chael is doing this with 4-5 guys he's not fighting, and some are guys he's never intended to fight at all. He's not hyping any fights here, just talking crap to be talking crap without any intention of backing it up. Like a really loud chiwawa (sp).



edit:

chael out struck Anderson like 320/84 

Gotta give chael props for that fight, I bet huge on him against anderson. And i talked a lot about him beating anderson and he gets so close.. Not sure if I've forgiven chael for that one yet


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Well, kind of. The difference is most fighters do that to hype a fight. A fight that's signed and their opponent is right in front of them. Chael is doing this with 4-5 guys he's not fighting, and some are guys he's never intended to fight at all. He's not hyping any fights here, just talking crap to be talking crap without any intention of backing it up. Like a really loud chiwawa (sp).


Can't blame the guy for finding a niche and running with it though. Acting this way is what got him in the limelight, got him the bigger fights, the title shot, and the PPV as evidence bt 117.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xeberus said:


> Well, kind of. The difference is most fighters do that to hype a fight. A fight that's signed and their opponent is right in front of them. Chael is doing this with 4-5 guys he's not fighting, and some are guys he's never intended to fight at all. He's not hyping any fights here, just talking crap to be talking crap without any intention of backing it up. Like a really loud chiwawa (sp).


Well i could argue that he is hyping a rematch with him and Silva. And that he does want to fight these 4-5 guys but the UFC isnt letting him.

Only thing that saddens me is that he is bad mouthing CroCop.
I love crocop ) :


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

Combat sports need guys like Chael Sonnen around. Trash talking gives the fight more of a interest and pretty much creates something similar to a Football rivalry.

Just look at Ali he holds the title for the greatest trash talker of all time.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The only reason Sonnen did well standing against Silva was because of the threat of the takedown. In a fight where TD's aren't allowed, Silva would crush him. He has too much movement, and his punches are too quick/accurate. 

This is simply more diarrhea from the asshole that is Sonnen's mouth.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sonnen probably won't talk about his elevator ordeal with Cro Cop because Cro Cop would have given him the death stare and whispered a Croatian war anthem before asking Chael to choose a foot.

I hear that nowadays Chael won't speak in elevators and that it's the best place to interview him.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

lol Chael is still funny.

Rite on. He sounded bitter and depressed when he couldn't fight. 

Glad he got his mojo back.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

If I were Silva, the next time I fight Sonnen I'd make sure it ends like I was Chong Lee from Bloodsport


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

this just proves Sonnen still has nightmares about that fight :laugh: :laugh:


I bet Chael wakes up sweating with his bed sheets around his neck, subconsciously applying a trinagle choke :thumb02:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

spaulding91 said:


> Learn how to use the site. you can seperately view standing strikes, ground strike, clinch strikes, and the total strikes. you have to use your mouse and point the curser at the little circle next to the individual stat you want to see.
> 
> and you do realize that before that sub there was a whole 23 minutes of silva getting dominated on the ground right? so if you dont want any confusion with your post you should be more specific.


I didn't even look at the site at first, because I don't trust those type of stats, most of the strikes Sonnen landed standing where so weak I would hardly count them, he did drop Silva tho & hit him with some good shots, but Silva for sure hit him with more significant shots standing IMO.

Regarding the ground, it doesn't matter how much Sonnen did for 4 rounds, he still lost the ground-battle when he got submitted, I thought it was so obvious I didn't even say it.



> this just proves Sonnen still has nightmares about that fight
> 
> 
> I bet Chael wakes up sweating with his bed sheets around his neck, subconsciously applying a trinagle choke


lol I bet you are right


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> according to him he does, i have seen silva tkoed and outstruck in boxing fights, silva is good at mixing up kicks and knees and then when they are busted up he goes to the hands, i have never seen a silva fight where he uses just his hands to win


dude, sonnen has no boxing background. go look him up on boxrec. chael also lies a lot, in case you didn't notice.

I haven't read much of this thread (it got long fast) but anyone using the Sonnen v Silva fight as evidence that Chael is a better boxer has to be ignoring the fact that Sonnen's boxing was working because Silva was worried about his takedowns. Chael has nothing on the feet for a striker like Silva if takedowns aren't a threat.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HexRei said:


> dude, sonnen has no boxing background. go look him up on boxrec. chael also lies a lot, in case you didn't notice.


This right here pretty much sums up why I think Sonnen rocks! The guy is so preposterous that hes broken through the twat barrier and actually become very funny. I would be a sad sad day for MMA debate everywhere if Sonnen disappeared. Hell, I actually don't like him. But in the way I don't like the bad guy in my favourite movies.

I still am not sure whether its a game, or hes actually slightly insane. The latter would be far more amusing.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

You guys have to realize that Chael doesn't believe a word he says. He never had a boxing career. He doesn't think he would beat Anderson in a boxing match. He says these things to get us to talk about him and Anderson as much as possible. He was a politician and enjoys acting like one, with the lying and attention whoring and what not.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> according to him he does, i have seen silva tkoed and outstruck in boxing fights, silva is good at mixing up kicks and knees and then when they are busted up he goes to the hands, i have never seen a silva fight where he uses just his hands to win


He doesn't. 

Second I call bullshit. There is no video or even pictures of Silva's boxing loss in 98...and he won his only boxing match with video back in 2005.

Also Forrest Griffin.



spaulding91 said:


> the gameplan against Silva has been out for a long time. and that is to get in his face and not allow him to set up, and mix in takedowns. Chonan and Sonnen were both successful in doing just that. people discredit how well Chonan was doing in that fight because of the finish and the myth that Silva was tooling him when infact Chonan was on his way to UD. rewatch that fight


That strategy failed pretty badly for Dan Henderson as well as Nate Marquardt.

Also..

Chonan was definitely losing that fight.

The people who say that Silva was tooling him are the one that acknowledge that Mauro is a ******* clown that was hyping up every single thing that Chonan did in that fight.

Silva was hitting him with 4 pieces and Mauro was hyping up how he was taking the shots like every shot Silva landed should've knocked Chonan out and he was winning the fight by being repeatedly punched in the face.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd have to agree Chonan was losing that fight against Andy, which makes sense as to why Chonan went for the hail mary summersault heelhook.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Pretty sure Bisping called him out...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I absolutely hate Chael Sonnen, but if you read between the lines of all his nonsense he actually does have some valid points:
> 
> 1. Some of Silva's title defenses have come against non-competitive opponents like Thales Leites (flopped around, got cut), Patrick Cote (got cut), Damian Maia (didn't want to strike with Anderson even when he put his hands down and literally yelled at him to punch him). Having said that, Silva has wins over great fighters as well and is obviously well accomplished.
> 
> 2. *Fighters give Silva too much respect*. I've always believed that as a fighter you shouldnt go into a fight idolizing your opponent or intimidated by him, which is what most people do against Silva. Sonnen is one of the few to actually go in and not be afriad to press the action and fight Silva.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


>


Thats one of my most favoritest videos evar. :laugh:


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

mmaswe82 said:


> I didn't even look at the site at first, because I don't trust those type of stats, most of the strikes Sonnen landed standing where so weak I would hardly count them, he did drop Silva tho & hit him with some good shots, but Silva for sure hit him with more significant shots standing IMO.
> 
> Regarding the ground, it doesn't matter how much Sonnen did for 4 rounds, he still lost the ground-battle when he got submitted, I thought it was so obvious I didn't even say it.
> 
> ...


You do know that fight metric does the official stats for the UFC right? and they have a stat for significant strikes, which Sonnen had more. 

No offense but I'll take the info from the guys who actually do the stats for the UFC as opposed to your opinion.

And by saying Silva won the ground battle you're completely discrediting what Sonnen did on the ground for 4 1/2 rounds. Lets agree to say it like this: Sonnen won the battle on the ground, but Silva won the war by subbing him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> I didn't even look at the site at first, because I don't trust those type of stats, most of the strikes Sonnen landed standing where so weak I would hardly count them, he did drop Silva tho & hit him with some good shots, but Silva for sure hit him with more significant shots standing IMO.
> 
> Regarding the ground, it doesn't matter how much Sonnen did for 4 rounds, he still lost the ground-battle when he got submitted, I thought it was so obvious I didn't even say it.


Your first argument was that Anderson Silva won the striking because he landed more shots, mine was that Chael Sonnen landed the better shots. Turns out im right on both accounts BUT its funny how you are changing your argument. Your too much :confused04:


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> according to him he does, i have seen silva tkoed and outstruck in boxing fights, silva is good at mixing up kicks and knees and then when they are busted up he goes to the hands, i have never seen a silva fight where he uses just his hands to win


You've seen Silva in boxing matches. Why don't you mention when you saw him fight pro boxing? Because it was 13 YEARS ago. He's got a 1-1 record in boxing. The other being a KO a few years later. So stop trying to discredit Silva's boxing and then believe what some lying piece of shit tells the world. I honestly can't see why anyone can take Sonnen seriously. The way he talks is just so similar to a mental patient its honestly uncanny. 



AmdM said:


> I´m really hoping Chael goes to Brazil to attend UFC Rio... :cool02:


Yea he's already claimed he's going to be there. Chances are he won't be since he is full of shit after all...


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

spaulding91 said:


> You do know that fight metric does the official stats for the UFC right? and they have a stat for significant strikes, which Sonnen had more.
> 
> No offense but I'll take the info from the guys who actually do the stats for the UFC as opposed to your opinion.
> 
> And by saying Silva won the ground battle you're completely discrediting what Sonnen did on the ground for 4 1/2 rounds. Lets agree to say it like this: *Sonnen won the battle on the ground, but Silva won the war by subbing him*.


Fair enough dude. My point was just that winning the war is what really count wouldn't you say?
Anyway we all saw the fight we all have our opinion about what happend, this kind of threads just suck the fun out of this board and I'm done with it, on to more positive discussions.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

beardsleybob said:


> You've seen Silva in boxing matches. Why don't you mention when you saw him fight pro boxing? Because it was 13 YEARS ago. He's got a 1-1 record in boxing. The other being a KO a few years later. So stop trying to discredit Silva's boxing and then believe what some lying piece of shit tells the world. I honestly can't see why anyone can take Sonnen seriously. The way he talks is just so similar to a mental patient its honestly uncanny.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea he's already claimed he's going to be there. Chances are he won't be since he is full of shit after all...



Like I said. I call BS. There's no vid of that fight...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

chael sonnen is the best thing to happen for Anderson since Rich Franklin. If the hype of fights was staged, this is brilliant, it will be the biggest rematch in history when it happens.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

mmaswe82 said:


> Fair enough dude. My point was just that winning the war is what really count wouldn't you say?
> Anyway we all saw the fight we all have our opinion about what happend, this kind of threads just suck the fun out of this board and I'm done with it, on to more positive discussions.



ok, one more comment. look at it this way. if you showed a casual fan that fight for the first time and told them Silva won the ground war by the middle of the 2nd they'd look at you like a crazy person. 

I'm not a fan of either per say, but I do appreciate they're skill sets. Therefore I'm not going to discredit Chael and his performance simply because he lost 14 seconds of the fight. I'm also not going to discredit Anderson and the triangle he pulled of in the last 2 minutes of the fight.

Its not fair to either, and that was my main point.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

spaulding91 said:


> ok, one more comment. look at it this way. if you showed a casual fan that fight for the first time and told them Silva won the ground war by the middle of the 2nd they'd look at you like a crazy person.
> 
> I'm not a fan of either per say, but I do appreciate they're skill sets. Therefore I'm not going to discredit Chael and his performance simply because he lost 14 seconds of the fight. I'm also not going to discredit Anderson and the triangle he pulled of in the last 2 minutes of the fight.
> 
> Its not fair to either, and that was my main point.


Yeah man ofcourse. I'm not a fan of them either, I'm neutral to Silva & as you might have noticed I very much dislike Sonnen. But yes what you are saying is true & Sonnens wrestling is amazing, I just tend to get annoyed with his fans that basicly deny that he lost the fight. It's all good m8.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Davisty69 said:


> The only reason Sonnen did well standing against Silva was because of the threat of the takedown. In a fight where TD's aren't allowed, Silva would crush him. He has too much movement, and his punches are too quick/accurate.
> 
> This is simply more diarrhea from the asshole that is Sonnen's mouth.


ok this is a stupid argument, then everyone say gray maynard only ko'd guillard because he was too scared of the takedown or the same thing jones or velasquez etc. there are no excuses in mma you either win or lose and chael lost but to say lets forget about sonnen outstriking him because of a takedown is stupid. we would then have revise every wrestler who ko'd a striker or outstruck him.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Like I said. I call BS. There's no vid of that fight...


You mean this fight?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Anderson looks very relaxed in there! Seems to have a ridiculous reach advantage too. Whos the boxer?


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Anderson looks very relaxed in there! Seems to have a ridiculous reach advantage too. Whos the boxer?


Same swagger in a cage too, it was against some dude called Julio Cesar back in 2005. It's debatable that Silva didn't even have that fight where he lost by TKO in 1998, and even if it did happen chances are it was amateur.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Cool, and this one was a pro fight? Fair play to Andy. Heard things about having a boxing match or 2 but never seen it. 

repped


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

beardsleybob said:


> You mean this fight?


wow. thats awesome...never seen this fight...he actually has nice body shots, i wonder why he doesnt use them in MMA....most mma fighters dont use them wich i think is a terrible mistake

i think anderson would have been great in boxing also...he just has amazing speed and reflexes...if he can easily dodge punches from those little gloves i think he could be a lot more elusive watching those huge gloves coming at him lol

i want to see him in a boxing match against some1 good just to see what would happen

does any1 know how well vitor did in boxing?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Yeah man ofcourse. I'm not a fan of them either, I'm neutral to Silva & as you might have noticed I very much dislike Sonnen. But yes what you are saying is true & Sonnens wrestling is amazing, I just tend to get annoyed with his fans that basicly deny that he lost the fight. It's all good m8.


No one denies that Sonnen lost to Silva. Quit making dumb shit up in order to not look like a total tool.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> does any1 know how well vitor did in boxing?


A Vitor fight I found on youtube, seems to be the only one.









> Vitor Belfort
> 
> Global ID 352247
> sex male
> ...



http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=352247&cat=boxer


----------



## Brandon1988 (Jul 14, 2011)

Chael is Always Good for a Laugh


http://662d35w9y2sawq50tfjqvn1nza.hop.clickbank.net/


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> No one denies that Sonnen lost to Silva. Quit making dumb shit up in order to not look like a total tool.


Sure they do, but seriosuly tho I've joined the majority of the board who thinks that you are a waste of time so stfu plz. You are the definition of a troll.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Sure they do, but seriosuly tho I've joined the majority of the board who thinks that you are a waste of time so stfu plz. You are the definition of a troll.


Who says that Chael didn't lose?? You know your wrong so now your resorting to middle school insults. Your a joke dude.

And btw

The whole damn internet can dislike me and you would STILL be wrong.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Who says that Chael didn't lose?? You know your wrong so now your resorting to highschool insults. Your a joke dude.


Sorry man but I don't feel like discussing shit with you teenage guys who can't even have a discussion without throwing around insults. Guys like you take the fun out of posting here, so from now on I only Talk to adults. And you know damn well a bunch of you Chael-trolls claim him to be the greatest fighter that ever lived and that he is better than Silva in striking for hitting him a couple of times in the fight. Maybe it wasn't you but all you chael-people kind of mix in my memory since you all talk alike.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Sorry man but I don't feel like discussing shit with you teenage guys who can't even have a discussion without throwing around insults. Guys like you take the fun out of posting here, so from now on I only Talk to adults. And you know damn well a bunch of you Chael-trolls claim him to be the greatest fighter that ever lived and that he is better than Silva in striking for hitting him a coupple of times in the fight. Maybe it wasn't you but all you chael-people kind of mix in my memory since you all talk alike.


Your the one throwing the insults around. Im throwing facts around.

Your a joke of a poster. You dont know ANYTHING about mma or its fans. The reason this forum can fail at times is because fans like yourself. You just talk out of your asses hoping people will like you, its pathetic.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Your the one throwing the insults around. Im throwing facts around.
> 
> Your a joke of a poster. You dont know ANYTHING about mma or its fans. The reason this forum can fail at times is because fans like yourself. You just talk out of your asses hoping people will like you, its pathetic.


Sure dude keep on believeing that. You know there is a reason why noone likes you, you know it's because your full of shit & can't keep a normal discussion without using insults, a bunch of caps & riddiculous videos. You start out nice then as soon as someone disagree with you there are insults & talking down to people. You have no MMA-knowledge, you are a casual fan who think youre smart.
But I know you always think that you are right even when you are oviously wrong, but hey you can always say that you where just joking then right? its easy to talk alot of shit when youre the forum clown.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Sure dude keep on believeing that. You know there is a reason why noone likes you, you know it's because your full of shit & can't keep a normal discussion without using insults, a bunch of caps & riddiculous videos. You start out nice then as soon as someone disagree with you there are insults & talking down to people. You have no MMA-knowledge, you are a casual fan who think youre smart.
> But I know you always think that you are right ven when you are oviously wrong, but hey you can always say that you where just joing then right? its easy to talk alot of shit when youre the forum clown.


So you basically just re worded what i just told you. Thats exactly what im talking about. :sarcastic01: 
People like you just kill this forum. Its more about people liking you then it is about being honest and most of all CORRECT. 

1. You were wrong about who had the most significant strikes.
2. You were wrong about who landed more punches standing.
3. Your wrong thinking that Anderson Silva won the ground fight with Chael. Getting the finish doesnt mean you won the ground fight. (Explaining something like that to you might be ridiculously tough)
4. Your LYING about people claiming that Chael Sonnen won his fight with Anderson Silva.
5. You also changed your argument several times through in order to hopefully be correct. Which you never were btw.

Your wrong about everything.

Go talk to your adults now because they might believe your bs.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Trolls will be Trolls.

And that applies to Chael Sonnen too.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> So you basically just re worded what i just told you. Thats exactly what im talking about. :sarcastic01:
> People like you just kill this forum. Its more about people liking you then it is about being honest and most of all CORRECT.
> 
> 1. You were wrong about who had the most significant strikes.
> ...


Well obviosuly I was wrong with number 2 if you are to believe the stats, they have been proven wrong before tho. The other 3 points I was right.
1. IMO (wich is all I can give you since none of us know for a fact) AS landed more *significant*strikes.
Fact is none of us know how hard those strikes where but to me it obviosuly looked like Silva landed alot harder, partly because of the damage to Chaels face *but not limited to* it also looked like it from the fight itself.
3. No he won the ground fight, a sub beats gnp no matter what, Silva finished Chael. It doesn't matter what he did before, if you sub someone in a ground fight *you win*
4. Trust me I've seen people in denial.
5. Well that just ecplains itself since I just explained all my points.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

beardsleybob said:


> You mean this fight?


No the fight he lost back in 98.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Well obviosuly I was wrong with number 2 if you are to believe the stats, they have been proven wrong before tho. The other 3 points I was right.
> 1. IMO (wich is all I can give you since none of us know for a fact) AS landed more *significant*strikes.
> Fact is none of us know how hard those strikes where but to me it obviosuly looked like Silva landed alot harder, partly because of the damage to Chaels face *but not limited to* it also looked like it from the fight itself.
> 3. No he won the ground fight, a sub beats gnp no matter what, Silva finished Chael. It doesn't matter what he did before, if you sub someone in a ground fight *you win*
> ...


1. You can change the statistics to "Significant Strikes" and Chael landed more. Im going by stats here, you are going by opinion.

3. If someone is destroying someone on the feet for 23 minutes BUT the other guy gets the KO, i would never say "The guy getting destroyed standing for 23 minutes is the better striker" that kind of thinking is absured.

4. Rarely and certainly not anyone recently. Maybe after the fight but in the last few months i doubt more then 1% people have stated that and thats being lenient. 

5. You go from "Anderson landed more blows standing up so he won" to "Anderson landed more significant blows so he won" etc. Oh wait i left my favorite out. "Chael was more bruised so obviously Anderson did more dmg"

Again.. i thought you were done with "Teenagers" like me. Which technically im not btw but w/e floats your boat.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> 1. You can change the statistics to "Significant Strikes" and Chael landed more. Im going by stats here, you are going by opinion.
> 
> 3. If someone is destroying someone on the feet for 23 minutes BUT the other guy gets the KO, i would never say "The guy getting destroyed standing for 23 minutes is the better striker" that kind of thinking is absured.
> 
> ...


Trust me after this thread I am done with you but you keep trying to discredit what I say so I'll give it one last chance, also you stopped with the insults so it's a little more pleasant to try and communicate with you.

3. No, but he sure as hell won the standup in that fight & thats what I said. if you KO someone you win the standup...simple.
4. maybe, but I've heard some riddiculous claims recently that Sonnen is a better standup fighter than Silva wich ofcourse isn't true.
5. I actually believed that anderson landed more, the stats say that I'm wrong so I'll just have to accept that, I stand by that Anderson did more damage tho & looking at the stats those 5 leg-jabs of Sonnen shouldn't all be counted as significant strikes IMO. Also these stats need to be taken with a grain of salt because the computer can't really tell how hard the blows are. many of the hits Sonnen landed looked like non powershots as well, I can't seem to find those 7 powershots to the head of Silva standing for one.
Also I never said that because of the bruising, that was a side point wich you either didn't understand or deliberatly misunderstood & just trolled me about.
From watching the fight Silva did more damage, and it kind of helps that Sonnen was all bruised up as well, but that wasn't my whole argument.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Trust me after this thread I am done with you but you keep trying to discredit what I say so I'll give it one last chance, also you stopped with the insults so it's a little more pleasant to try and communicate with you.
> 
> 3. No, but he sure as hell won the standup in that fight & thats what I said. if you KO someone you win the standup...simple.
> 4. maybe, but I've heard some riddiculous claims recently that Sonnen is a better standup fighter than Silva wich ofcourse isn't true.
> ...


3. You won the fight but you didnt win the standup. If any fighter goes home saying to himself "Dude did you see how much better of a striker i am?? i got tooled for 23min but managed to get the KO, im a much better striker then him!!" is just some pathetic delusional slob.

4. Claims that Sonnen is the better standup fighter is completely different then claims that Sonnen won the fight.

5. Well turn your argument around and you cant say that Silvas shots were better then Sonnens. You cant just use arguments to support your opinion and then disregard it the other way around.
I understood it but i dont understand why you would say such a thing and then claim it wasnt a point as to why Silva won the standup. You literaly said this 

"Chael was more bruised up.

SO Anderson Silva won the standup and ground fight"

Then you go on to say that Chael being bruised up is just something random you decided to drop in there. Anyone with any type of common sense can tell that does not make much sense.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> 3. You won the fight but you didnt win the standup. If any fighter goes home saying to himself "Dude did you see how much better of a striker i am?? i got tooled for 23min but managed to get the KO, im a much better striker then him!!" is just some pathetic delusional slob.
> 
> 4. Claims that Sonnen is the better standup fighter is completely different then claims that Sonnen won the fight.
> 
> ...


3. and thats what I said, he won the ground fight not he was a better groundfighter. he did win it.
4. I've heard both. maybe not recently but it doesn't matter.
5. I said "SO" as in conclusion, it wasn't in relation to the text before. I made a big ass jump so that should be enough for you to understand that it wasn't the same sentence. It was a conclusion hence the "SO" I'm telling you this now, I told you before, I wrote it so I should know right? you can't tell me what I meant because you don't know.
Yes Chael being brusied alot is relevant, but it wasn't the whole argument, so your response:



> Lmao
> 
> So Anderson Silva to you won the striking and ground game because Chael looked like he was more bruised??? LMFAO
> 
> ...


only focused on one point, wich wasn't even really the point in the argument and it was also insulting.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> 3. and thats what I said, he won the ground fight not he was a better groundfighter. he did win it.
> 4. I've heard both. maybe not recently but it doesn't matter.
> 5. I said "SO" as in conclusion, it wasn't in relation to the text before. I made a big ass jump so that should be enough for you to understand that it wasn't the same sentence. It was a conclusion hence the "SO" I'm telling you this now, I told you before, I wrote it so I should know right? you can't tell me what I meant because you don't know.
> Yes Chael being brusied alot is relevant, but it wasn't the whole argument, so your response:
> ...


3. As i stated, he won the FIGHT but he wouldnt have won the standup. In Chael vs Silva case that would mean Chael won the ground game but Silva won the fight. If Silva subbed him earlier like round 1 then i would agree that Silva won the ground fight. But seeing as how Chael Sonnen kicked the crap out of him for 23 minutes i think its an insult to say Anderson Silva won the ground game when he clearly did not. Anderson Silva won the Fight.

4. Well it does matter if you are going to make statements about it.

5. Actually go RE read your post. You said little to nothing in it except that Chael is bruised up. There was not any other points to grab from it.
The reason i pointed that out is because i thought it was completely absurd to even state something like that. Chael Sonnen is white and bruises will show up on his face alot easier then Andersons will. I for instance bruise like a banana compared to my friends. Bruises is nothing to go by especially when we saw how bad Chael bashed Silvas face.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

this f****** thread sucks where my o reilly gif


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> 3. As i stated, he won the FIGHT but he wouldnt have won the standup. In Chael vs Silva case that would mean Chael won the ground game but Silva won the fight. If Silva subbed him earlier like round 1 then i would agree that Silva won the ground fight. But seeing as how Chael Sonnen kicked the crap out of him for 23 minutes i think its an insult to say Anderson Silva won the ground game when he clearly did not. Anderson Silva won the Fight.
> 
> 4. Well it does matter if you are going to make statements about it.
> 
> ...


No, it's a insult to LOSE the fight on the ground (he got subbed) and say that Sonnen won the ground fight. You know, it's a fight, if someone finishes the other guy, you win. No if, or, and, or buts. It's not up for debate, if Anderson hadn't released the arm, Sonnen would have ended with a broken arm, and Silva was barely hurt.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

valrond said:


> No, it's a insult to LOSE the fight on the ground (he got subbed) and say that Sonnen won the ground fight. You know, it's a fight, if someone finishes the other guy, you win. No if, or, and, or buts. It's not up for debate, if Anderson hadn't released the arm, Sonnen would have ended with a broken arm, and Silva was barely hurt.


Your right, it isnt for debate. Chael Sonnen beat the crap out of Anderson Silva ON the ground. Anderson Silva won the fight.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> 3. As i stated, he won the FIGHT but he wouldnt have won the standup. In Chael vs Silva case that would mean Chael won the ground game but Silva won the fight. If Silva subbed him earlier like round 1 then i would agree that Silva won the ground fight. But seeing as how Chael Sonnen kicked the crap out of him for 23 minutes i think its an insult to say Anderson Silva won the ground game when he clearly did not. Anderson Silva won the Fight.
> 
> 4. Well it does matter if you are going to make statements about it.
> 
> ...


3. I guess we just have to disagree here, to me if you finish the fight KO/Sub you win the fight (lik you said) but you also win the section of that fight in other words in you are in a grappling-fight and get tooled up until you sub the guy, you win the ground fight. Well we disagree not much more to say.
4. I was stating how riddiculous some of the Sonnen-fans claims are, I might have used an old example, but since other silly stuff have come up recently it still feels relevant.

5. To me it was obvious that I meant he won the standup because thats how it looked when they were fighting (maybe I was a little unclear but I dind't know you where going to misunderstand it so badly). And *also* look at how brusied Sonnen was(sidepoint), wich to me is relevant. I mean sure Silva is black and Sonnen is white so ofcourse he brusies easier, but I mean a black man can bruise as well & Silva looked almost unharmed & Sonnen like a mess. So it bears some relevance. It has something to do with the skin-color but also to strikingpower.
I really need to sleep now it's 2:35 at night here & I don't think much else can be said here, I know you will disagree but we have both stated our arguments, so not much more to say.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> 3. I guess we just have to disagree here, to me if you finish the fight KO/Sub you win the fight (lik you said) but you also win the section of that fight in other words in you are in a grappling-fight and get tooled up until you sub the guy, you win the ground fight. Well we disagree not much more to say.
> 4. I was stating how riddiculous some of the Sonnen-fans claims are, I might have used an old example, but since other silly stuff have come up recently it still feels relevant.
> 
> 5. To me it was obvious that I meant he won the standup because thats how it looked when they were fighting, and *also*look at how brusied Sonnen was(sidepoint), wich to me is relevant. I mean sure Silva is black and Sonnen is white so ofcourse he brusies easier, but I mean a black man can bruise as well & Silva looked almost unharmed & Sonnen like a mess. So it bears some relevance. It has something to do with the skin-color but also to strikingpower.
> I really need to sleep now it's 2:35 at night here & I don't think much else can be said here, I know you will disagree but we have both stated our arguments, so not much more to say.


Alright i guess we both Agree to Disagree.

Good night.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't know how you can say Chael won the ground game when that's where he lost it. The point of a fight is not to make a mistake for 15-25 minutes, depending on whether you are fighting in a championship fight. That's like saying you passed and ran for the most yards in a NFL and saying you should have won, but turned the ball over which cost you the game.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> Don't know how you can say Chael won the ground game when that's where he lost it. The point of a fight is not to make a mistake for 15-25 minutes, depending on whether you are fighting in a championship fight. That's like saying you passed and ran for the most yards in a NFL and saying you should have won, but turned the ball over which cost you the game.


I dont know how you can say Anderson Silva won the ground game when he got his ass kicked for 23minutes before he pulled of a sub win. Winning means you won the fight it doesn't necessarily you won that category of the fight. Anderson Silva didnt go home thinking "i beat chael sonnen on the ground!! i knew he shouldnt wrestle me!". He went home thinking.. man i got my ass kicked down there, lucky enough i was able to submit him before last 2 minutes pass.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

lol...i find if so cute how chael fans think sonnen is a better striker than AS...sureeee he is...sure


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> lol...i find if so cute how chael fans think sonnen is a better striker than AS...sureeee he is...sure


not a better striker, but a better boxer, silva has the muay thai weapons that he can use which is a lot more valuable then just boxing, knees,clinch,kicks,punches,elbows,flying knees. but i think chael has just better boxing


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACTAFOOL said:


> lol...i find if so cute how chael fans think sonnen is a better striker than AS...sureeee he is...sure


Who has said that?? Just curious. :confused02:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Who has said that?? Just curious. :confused02:


theres an example above, and it just seemed you believe that, there are an infinite number of other dimensions, however in none of them did sonnen out strike silva, and he neve will, if he was outstriking silva he wouldnt have taken him down


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACTAFOOL said:


> theres an example above, and it just seemed you believe that, there are an infinite number of other dimensions, however in none of them did sonnen out strike silva, and he neve will, if he was outstriking silva he wouldnt have taken him down


Actually he explained how he thinks Silva is the better striker. You need to read better. Also dont talk about something you know NOTHING about. Iv never claimed Sonnen is a better striker, infact i claimed the opposite. I do believe that Sonnen won the striking fight with Silva due to Silvas injured rib (Possibly). So dont put words in my mouth.

Read the thread before you come in here blasting your mouth.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually he explained how he thinks Silva is the better striker. You need to read better. Also dont talk about something you know NOTHING about. Iv never claimed Sonnen is a better striker, infact i claimed the opposite. I do believe that Sonnen won the striking fight with Silva due to Silvas injured rib (Possibly). So dont put words in my mouth.
> 
> Read the thread before you come in here blasting your mouth.


yes, except sonnen doesnt have better boxing than AS, if he actually did we would see him use it, this myth about him having good boxing is based on a single punch

and i actually did read the whole thread and your debate, and you think sonnen outstruck silva in their fight while standing, wich is simply a A) a lie or B) a biased opinion

sonnen had 1 good punch in the 1st round, after that it was all silva while standing, you can try to use all the stats you want, if any site says that sonnen had more significant strikes while standing is a flat out lie, sonnen had 1 good punch while AS had at least 3 good strikes, thats a fact


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACTAFOOL said:


> yes, except sonnen doesnt have better boxing than AS, if he actually did we would see him use it, this myth about him having good boxing is based on a single punch
> 
> and i actually did read the whole thread and your debate, and you think sonnen outstruck silva in their fight while standing, wich is simply a A) a lie or B) a biased opinion
> 
> sonnen had 1 good punch in the 1st round, after that it was all silva while standing, you can try to use all the stats you want, if any site says that sonnen had more significant strikes while standing is a flat out lie, sonnen had 1 good punch while AS had at least 3 good strikes, thats a fact


Ahh ok so your Bias opinion is valid but my isnt?? 










Been dying to use that.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Ahh ok so your Bias opinion is valid but my isnt??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, im biased but i actually look at what happens, i am a huge bj fan and i dont really care for fitch, but its obvious that fitch won and even if i hate to admit it i have to

i enjoy your posts sideways, but you are looking at this fight with tinted glasses, as most sonnen fans do, tell me what other significant strike did sonnen land other than the punch in the 1st round? the other punch that could count is when anderson slipped and even if you want to count that, thats 2

i enjoyed the pic though


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACTAFOOL said:


> lol, im biased but i actually look at what happens, i am a huge bj fan and i dont really care for fitch, but its obvious that fitch won and even if i hate to admit it i have to
> 
> i enjoy your posts sideways, but you are looking at this fight with tinted glasses, as most sonnen fans do, tell me what other significant strike did sonnen land other than the punch in the 1st round? the other punch that could count is when anderson slipped and even if you want to count that, thats 2
> 
> i enjoyed the pic though


To be completely honest. Id say that their standup fight was a draw. Only reason i lean somewhat towards Sonnen is because i think he did a great job using his standup to set takedowns up. Sonnen rocked Silva once and Silva rocked Sonnen.. other then that i see nothing to say one won over the other. Except as i said i think Chael used his standup to compliment his strategy better.

Ayyy im glad you liked the pic. Iv been dying to use it but i felt people would get overly butt hurt over it. A rep coming your way bud! :thumbsup:


And yes.. Fitch did win.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

I admire Mr Sonnen for his exuberant bravado. Honestly it just makes me laugh. Thus I'm then forced to cheer for the guy with everything I have. War Sonnen!! 

(plus I can't stand Silva)


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> To be completely honest. Id say that their standup fight was a draw. Only reason i lean somewhat towards Sonnen is because i think he did a great job using his standup to set takedowns up. Sonnen rocked Silva once and Silva rocked Sonnen.. other then that i see nothing to say one won over the other. Except as i said i think Chael used his standup to compliment his strategy better.
> 
> Ayyy im glad you liked the pic. Iv been dying to use it but i felt people would get overly butt hurt over it. A rep coming your way bud! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hahaha no prob, now that you put it that way i ser what you mean, i think Silva had 1 or 2 more significant strikes but i agree sonnen did do a better job standing overall:thumb02:

glad you agree with the fitch fight Also lol


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael Sonnen beat the crap out of Anderson Silva ON the ground.


That's exaggerated. Sonnen was more active on the ground, yes. But he almost only threw rabbit punches without any significant force. Silva didn't even really care most of the time.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> That's exaggerated. Sonnen was more active on the ground, yes. But he almost only threw rabbit punches without any significant force. Silva didn't even really care most of the time.


So if sonnen was inactive on the floor and only threw a few good shots he would have been more effective?? Sonnen through as many big shots as he could and then kept busy when he couldnt. It was much funner to watch that then lets say someone like Rashad Evans.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> So if sonnen was inactive on the floor and only threw a few good shots he would have been more effective?? Sonnen through as many big shots as he could and then kept busy when he couldnt. It was much funner to watch that then lets say someone like Rashad Evans.


I'm just saying that he didn't "beat the crap out" of Silva. He was busy and it at least looked like a good road to a decision win, but it wasn't "beating the crap out" of Silva (or we just have different definitions of what that means. In my book that's something like Velasquez did to Lesnar or Jones to Rua - so no flash KO, but a decent beating that could eventually lead to a TKO)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> I'm just saying that he didn't "beat the crap out" of Silva. He was busy and it at least looked like a good road to a decision win, but it wasn't "beating the crap out" of Silva (or we just have different definitions of what that means. In my book that's something like Velasquez did to Lesnar or Jones to Rua - so no flash KO, but a decent beating that could eventually lead to a TKO)


I thought he did beat the crap out of Silva and would not have been shocked if there was a tko.

Round 1 was brutal. More brutal then Lesnar - Cain imo.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I thought he did beat the crap out of Silva and would not have been shocked if there was a tko.
> 
> Round 1 was brutal. More brutal then Lesnar - Cain imo.


Apart from that 1st round knockdown I think Silva was never even close to being rocked, he even let Sonnen hit him multiple time on purpose just giving an angry stare in return. I've rewatched that fight lately. Sonnen was rightfully winning on the scorecards according to the rules until the submission, but his little hammerfists thrown only from the elbow joint and not from the shoulder or with body weight had never the power to TKO Silva. I guess Silva gets punched harder in his sparring bouts.


----------

